# Raft Trips in Western Canada



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Does anyone here know of a 10-14 day rafting river in Western Canada? I'm looking for one that can be reached by road, preferably one that experienced intermediate boaters can handle (Class III-IV).


----------



## mdconner (Feb 1, 2011)

*Alsek - Tatsenshini or Gataga - Techika*

Alsek - Tatsenshini Rivers to Dry Bay Alaska. Drive off the Haines Junction/Haines road 1700 miles from Seattle on the Alaskan Highway through Whitehorse (or closer by the Alaskan Ferry from Bellingham, Wa. to Haines and then north 101 miles on the road north out of Haines) then fly out of Dry Bay. 9-12 days - Class III

Gataga - Techika Rivers to Gary Moore's Terminus Mountain Ranch. Drive to Muncho Lake west out of Fort Nelson 1200 miles out of Seattle then fly out of the remote air strip - 10 days - Class III


----------



## squeakyboater (Apr 14, 2008)

I have done the Nahanni which is in the NW Territories and the Bonnet Plume in the Yukon. 

Check them out, and if you want any info you can give me a call at 303-887-5015

-Eric


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Has anyone here floated the Taseko, Chilcotin, Fraser Rivers? It sounds like an epic float, but the only info I can find comes from outfitters promoting their guided trips. I'd like to see some specifics regarding the rapids and river hazards.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I did the thompson which feeds the frasier. Nice huge waves in sections. Train runs frequently on both sides of the river. Frasier looks to be much bigger water where they meet


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

The Mogur said:


> Has anyone here floated the Taseko, Chilcotin, Fraser Rivers? I'd like to see some specifics regarding the rapids and river hazards.


I floated the Chilcotin/Fraser in 1984. We started near Hanceville and took out at Lillooet. It took a week, maybe longer. Absolutely nobody around and some nice scenery. There were no major rapids, except Lillooet Falls, which we portaged. I recall something about a rock slide on the Chilcotin that made a new rapid? We also ran the Chilko as a day float. Serious whitewater, but something you should consider as a day trip with a large self bailer.


----------



## wamsley (Feb 28, 2011)

*Go North. Run the Tat*

Run the tatshenshini (spelling?). Just did it this year, great trip. Walk on glaciers, bears galore, float around icebergs.... Bring the longjohns


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

*Chilko, Chicotin, Fraser*



The Mogur said:


> Taseko, Chilcotin, Fraser Rivers? I'd like to see some specifics regarding the rapids and river hazards.


I found this write up on the interweb. Similar to what my fuzzy brain remembers.
Wetcoast Views: Chilko, Chilcotin, Fraser - September 16-23


----------



## Kilo Charlie (Jan 30, 2008)

I have done the trip you are wondering about. We started on the Taseko, and ended on the Fraser. It was a sweet trip. We only took about 5 or 6 days to do it (one long day but the rest were pretty standard). We did it with one raft and 3 kayaks. The Taseko has a gorge that is pretty exciting and then there is nothing to huge until the lower Chilcotin. I would say if you are comfortable on big volume class 3+ or 4 you will enjoy the trip. It has been a few years since I have done it but would be happy chat with you if you have additional questions.


----------



## WetcoastViews (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi, thanks for mentioning my blog, Wetcoast Views ;-) 

I highly recommend a trip on the Taseko-Chilcotin-Fraser (or Chilko instead of the Taseko, if you want to step it up a bit). No permits needed, road shuttle (but 4WD!), excellent scenery, wildlife, no crowds. A rafter friend from Nevada was on our trip and he just couldn’t believe that we were the only people on the rivers. But as a side-note, we did this in September at relatively low water levels. Most (all?) rapids get considerably more difficult at higher levels, especially the Fraser (1.200 m3/s = 42.000 f3/s when we ran it, but for example 180.000 f3/s this year in early August). BC Water Levels can be found here Text Search - Real-time Hydrometric Data - Environment Canada

The Taseko is somewhat easier than the Chilko (Bidwell and White Mile), but still has one class 4 rapid, and a few other rather interesting sections. And there is no road along the Taseko, so walking out is not an option. The Chilcotin picks up at Farwell Canyon (class 4) through Big John Canyon (class 3 big wave train when we did it at 120 m3/s in 2007) to the confluence with the Fraser. The Fraser is mostly scenic but has a couple of interesting big water rapids, most notably one above Big Bar Ferry and several in the last 20 miles above the take-out. We did the 200 miles from Chilko Lake to above Lillooet (above Bridge Rive Rapid) in 8 days. This meant long hours on the water and it may be a good idea to allot more time. There is lots of great scenery and potential for good hiking (especially on the Fraser). Feel free to contact me if you have more questions.

BTW: Taseko and Chilko River (and lots of other rivers in SW BC) are described in a whitewater kayaking guidebook “Whitewater in Southwestern British Columbia”. http://wetcoastpublishing.com. I happen to be the author. Not sure if anybody in the US carries the book anymore. Colorado Kayak Supply used to have it. Western Canoeing and Kayaking here in BC may ship to the US, but shipping costs could be high. If all fails I have a few copies left.

For more info you could also try posting on the Vancouver Kayak Club forum

Tatshenshini and Alsek in Northern BC and Alaska are definitely amazing and highly recommended trips, but permits are needed and logistics and costs are more challenging since it is necessary to fly out from Dry Bay at the end of the trip.


----------

